# Raymarine a68 old vs new



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am looking at the Raymarine a68 for my skiff because of the satellite overlay features. Raymarine seems to offer the best satellite mapping with the platinum plus card from what I have researched.

Can anybody offer advice on the new one vs the slightly older model ? They look identical and all the specs seem to be the same. The only difference I have seen is that one has WIFI and one doesn't. Can anybody explain the difference besides WIFI and 300 dollars ? 

Thanks

Here is the one I'm looking at... oh and i don't care about sonar http://www.starmarinedepot.com/raymarine-a68-mfd-touch-display-gold-charts.html


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

"The a68 Wi-Fi also features standard wireless networking so you can see and control the a68 from your Smartphone and Tablet using Raymarine mobile apps."

Best case scenario is you use the a68 from the bow or poling platform with your smartphone to send me screen shots of where you're catching fish.

Or you could just do that with a smartphone and Google Earth without the a68. Jus say'n.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> "The a68 Wi-Fi also features standard wireless networking so you can see and control the a68 from your Smartphone and Tablet using Raymarine mobile apps."
> 
> Best case scenario is you use the a68 from the bow or poling platform with your smartphone to send me screen shots of where you're catching fish.
> 
> Or you could just do that with a smartphone and Google Earth without the a68. Jus say'n.


Haha mike that's funny ! But seriously... Anybody know the difference ?


----------

